# botar pilha



## ceciliaines

hola chicos
que es botar pilha?


----------



## Vanda

Assim, sem contexto, diria que é trocar as baterias de um aparelho eletrônico. Botar/ colocar pilhas no controle remoto, por exemplo.


----------



## MOC

Eu pensei que fosse uma gíria qualquer. 

A minha resposta seria a mesma da Vanda, já que não a conhecia (a suposta gíria).


----------



## ceciliaines

hola el contexto es:

botavam pilha --e ella havia tengado mesmo-- pra se inscrever nos concursos que volta e meia o jadrim Botanico realizava...


----------



## Vanda

Agora complicou. Pode ser outra coisa. Viu como faz falta colocar o contexto de início? 
O que quer dizer isto:  ella havia tengado (????), é assim mesmo que se escreve?


----------



## ceciliaines

sí tenés razón. es que pensé que tal vez era una frase hecha.
no es tengado sino tentado. disculpa mi tipeo es rápìdo. es un poema. tal vez es una figura poética?


----------



## Vanda

Cecília, acho que vamos precisar da frase que está escrita antes de 'botar a pilha.'...


----------



## ceciliaines

ahí va :
 
se pudesse, dizia ela, abandonava aquele empreguinho burocrático até não poder mais no centro fétido e barulhento da cidade mais ou menos grande pra criar flores. bom, trocar sua garantia por outro empeguinho numa floricultura não dava, até porque teria que trabalhar em três ou quatro floriculturas para ganhar o que ganha como assistente administrativa. botavam pilha – e ela havia tentado mesmo – pra se inscrever nos concursos que volta e meia o Jardim Botânico realizava, lá no Rio de Janeiro, mas sem sucesso.


----------



## Vanda

Ah! Neste caso, botar pilha seria dar força, encorajamento, incentivo para que ela fizesse um dos concursos para um emprego melhor do que aqueles que ela conseguia.


----------



## Tomby

Em espanhol, aproximadamente seria: 

_...si pudiera, decía ella, abandonaba aquel trabajito burocrático a más no poder en el centro pútrido [contaminado] y ruidoso de la ciudad más o menos grande para plantar flores. Bueno, cambiar su habiliad [pericia] por otro trabajito en una floristería no convenía, incluso porque tendría que trabajar en tres o cuatro floristerías para ganar lo que gana como auxiliar administrativa; se esforzaba – y ella lo había intentado – para inscribirse en los concursos que vuelve y media *el Jardín Botánico realizaba, allá en Río de Janeiro, pero sin éxito._

* que volta e meia  

Peço desculpa pela minha ignorância, mas não sei traduzir a frase sublinhada. 
Espero que algum colega ajude e me corrija. Obrigado desde já.

P.S.- A palavra "empreguinho" que eu traduzo como "trabajito", penso que deveria traduzi-la por "_curro_", que é uma palavra muito coloquial em Espanha para denominar "trabalho". 
Exemplo: "Beltrano tem um empreguinho nos fins-de-semana na praia" = "_Fulanito tiene un curro [currito] durante los fines de semana en la playa_".


----------



## Itapoa

¿Y qué pasa con "pilha" en una frase como la siguiente: "Estou com essa pilha na minha frente" ?


----------



## Mangato

Tombatossals said:


> * que volta e meia
> 
> ".


Que de vez en cuando


----------



## Vanda

Itapoa said:


> ¿Y qué pasa con "pilha" en una frase como la siguiente: "Estou com essa pilha na minha frente" ?



Quer dizer que tem uma pilha de trabalho a fazer.

pilha = montones
http://www.wordreference.com/ptes/pilha


----------



## Mangato

Tenho entendido que na giria de Portugal _pilha _e um órgão sexual masculino, e que é recomendável quado for á loja, pedir baterias.   Estou errado?


----------



## Alentugano

Mangato said:


> Tenho entendido que na giria de Portugal _pilha _e um órgão sexual masculino, e que é recomendável quado for á loja, pedir baterias. Estou errado?


 
Pilha é uma bateria. 
Pila = órgão sexual masculino (em Portugal).


----------



## Mangato

Obrigado. Acontece que cá dizemos _pila _à bateria. Dai a confução


----------



## okporip

Tombatossals said:


> Em espanhol, aproximadamente seria:
> _(...) se esforzaba – y ella lo había intentado – para inscribirse en los concursos que vuelve y media *el Jardín Botánico realizaba, allá en Río de Janeiro, pero sin éxito._


 
Sería, más bien, algo como:

_(...) *le estimulaban* – y ella *de hecho* lo había intentado – a inscribirse en los concursos que *a cada rato* [*a menudo*] el Jardín Botánico realizaba, allá en Río de Janeiro, pero sin éxito._

_[_*botavam pilha* – e ela havia tentado *mesmo* – pra se inscrever nos concursos que *volta e meia* o Jardim Botânico realizava, lá no Rio de Janeiro, mas sem sucesso.]


----------



## Carfer

Alentugano said:


> Pila = órgão sexual masculino (em Portugal).


 
Exacto, mas num registo muito 'soft', quase infantil.


----------



## vemcaluisa

Aqui no BR se usa muito entre os jovens a expressão "estou muito pilhado de ir nessa festa"
que significa "estou muito a fim de ir nessa festa amanhã", "tenho muita vontade de ir nessa festa amanhã" 
_- que ganas tengo de ir a este boliche mañana_
(algo así, lo creo, la gente que entiende mejor español lo traduzca)

'botar pilha' pode ser algo como "encorajar", "dar força"...
"botei pilha pra ela ir na festa amanhã" = "tentei convencer ela de ir na festa amanhã"

mas vem da idéia de PILHA/bateria, que serve pra por em rádio. pois a pilha é o que faz funcionar, que dá 'energia' para os aparelhos.

(espero não ter me enrolado)


----------



## marsupial gris

Olá, e "pilha" neste contexto o que significa?, o tom da frase é de incredulidade:  "Quem disse isso? O Herval? O Herval "tá" (está) completamente descontrolado, *isso é “pilha” dele"*

obrigada


----------



## zema

marsupial gris said:


> Olá, e "pilha" neste contexto o que significa?, o tom da frase é de incredulidade:  "Quem disse isso? O Herval? O Herval "tá" (está) completamente descontrolado, *isso é “pilha” dele"*
> 
> obrigada



_"Son macanas de él"_ creo que podríamos decir en Argentina._ 
Macanas_ son inventos, mentiras, tonterías, fabulaciones, cuentos.
Sé que en México no se entiende _macanas_, al menos no de este modo, pero espero que ayude en algo.


----------

